# Viele Betriebssysteme... Bootmanager?



## CentaX (26. Oktober 2007)

Abend,
ich hab hier schon die Hälfte von meinem nächsten PC stehen und die andere Hälfte kommt wahrscheinlich morgen.
Da ich schon 4 GB RAM oben im Zimmer zu liegen hab, will ich folgende OS installen:
XP (x86+x64)
Vista (x86+x64)
Ubuntu 7.10

Da ich mit dem Vista- Bootmanager keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht hab, frage ich euch: Welchen Bootmanager soll ich benutzen?!
Ich werde mir zusätzlich ziemlich viel Partitionen einrichten:

1. XP x86
2. XP x64
3. Vista x86
4. Vista x64
5. Ubuntu 7.10
6. Programme und Spiele
7. Backups

Damit scheiden schonmal Bootmanager aus, die keine 7 Partitionen unterstützen.
HDD wird eine HDD501LJ.
Dann hätte ich zu eurer Empfehlung vielleicht noch ein kurzes Tutorial, also, dass muss nicht von euch sein, nur vielleicht ein leit verständliches (Welche partition aktiv setzen? [Jaaa, damit hab ich meinem Freund und mir selbst nen schrecken eingejagt -.-] Wie Betriebssysteme hinzufügen? Irgendwelche kritischen Bugs?).
Naja, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen^^
Ahja, NTFS ist doch die geläufigste und ... *beste* formatierung, oder?


----------



## 2fink (26. Oktober 2007)

ich würds so machen:

erst xp,
dann vista, 
und dann schlußendlich ubuntu.

ubuntu benutzt den grup-bootmanager, welcher zuverlässig sowohl xp als auch vista erkennt. dann hast am wengistens probleme.

nfts ist für windows die beste, mit linux wirst da aber einige scherereien haben. ich würde die daten-partition (bilder, musik,etc.) auf fat32 machen. dann kannst von jedem os aus drauf zugreifen und(!) schreiben.

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2007)

Wie wärs mit mehreren Platten und pro Platte ein OS??

Einige (viele) Boards haben die Option bei einem Tastendruck einen Bootmanager zu laden.


----------



## 2fink (26. Oktober 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit mehreren Platten und pro Platte ein OS??



braucht er doch gar net, der ubuntu-bootmanager funktioniert super, lässt sich leicht einstellen und sichern/wiederherstellen.

allerdings würde ich nur x86-xp und x64-vista installieren. dann läuft garantiert alles und du hast 2 systeme weniger!

mfg


----------



## ED101 (26. Oktober 2007)

Denke auch das die ideale Variante der ubuntu boot loader ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2007)

2fink schrieb:


> allerdings würde ich nur x86-xp und x64-vista installieren. dann läuft garantiert alles und du hast 2 systeme weniger!


Stimmt, 4x WIndows macht nicht soo viel Sinn, da hast Recht, das es Sinniger ist, das zu trennen.

Wobei ich Linux und Windows trennen würde.


----------



## 2fink (27. Oktober 2007)

ach ob windows und linux auf der selben platte sind oder net, macht relativ keinen unterschied. bin monatelang damit gut gefahren, und habe nur wegen fehlender treiber auf longhorn "2008 server - beta" gewechselt!

mfg


----------



## CentaX (27. Oktober 2007)

Gut...
Ich will aber nicht auf die vielen Betriebssysteme verzichten^^
Hat vielleicht noch einer ein Tutorial, in dem steht, wie man Grub bedienen kann?


----------

